# talk to me about squiring breastmilk up nose



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey everyone. My lo has a nasty case of a teething runny nose. Last night, I thought I was going to get plugged ducts, my breasts were so engorged because dd is not nursing due to a clogged nose.








I've heard something about squirting bm up the nose. Does this really work? How do you do it?


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've done it for a slightly congested nose and it worked great. I just expressed a bit and used a dropper (like the kind for medicine) to squirt it in, let it be for a bit and then used the dreaded bulb thing to suck it all out!








~heather


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

I do not know anything about squirting breast milk up the baby's nose, but my baby has the same trouble you describe. I have a gentle saline squirt thingy that I use in the middle of the night, if necessary (followed by the dreaded bulb syringe). I hate doing it, though. Sometimes I run the water in the sink and gently transfer drops of warm water into the baby's nostril until he sneezes (and usually a big booger comes out). But I feel kinda bad about that too.

My DH takes the baby in the shower with him every morning. They hang out in there forever! DH sits/lies on the bottom of the tub and sings to/plays with the baby with the shower going, so it is like a little steam room. Baby sneezes boogers out almost every morning and on days he doesn't sneeze them out (like this morning) it clears up his breathing anyway. Plus it is fun for DH and baby! They both obviously like it a whole lot!


----------



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

I dont have a dropper so I just put some on a cloth and squeezed it in. It worked for us but it wasnt cold related. Hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

i just wanted to share that i too had heard that about BM up the nose when congested and DS had a boogery (the offical medical term) nose at about 4 months old, but due to mommy brain, expressing BM did not occur to me so i tried to squirt it up his nose by positioning my nipple at his nostril, DH watching for a few minutes then asked me why i didn't just express into a cup and squirt in with a medicine dropper! duh! i just wanted to share that story with you all, thought you may be ablwe to get a chuckle!


----------



## MaT (Mar 28, 2005)

Another great remedy along with the breastmilk is Himalayan Cedar oil. If you have an aromatherpy shop close by, pick up a bottle of Himalayan Cedar oil, aplly a few drop to breast above the nipple before feeding, and within 60sec, your baby will be breathing clear again. Its a smooth and gentle smell, not harsh.

HTH,
Tricia


----------



## engineer_mom (Dec 22, 2006)

learn something new every day!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I always just tilt their head back and squirt milk directly from the boob up the nose. Then I squeeze their nose shut for a second.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I've use a dropper and just shot it up the nose. We've found it to be easy just squirting it directly in the nose. BM has worked great for us in helping clear up stuffy noses. We have also used it for treating pink eye.

-Pam


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I use a spoon. Express a few drops on it and then tip it into the nose.

Except now DD wants the spoon in her mouth (where did she learn this???) so I resort to covering her eyes so she can't see it coming, per DH's suggestion. (Can you tell he worked with horses?







)


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, the bulb syringe is not an option for us, dd will NOT let me suction her nose. I would have to have dh completely restrain her head so she couldn't move it while she screamed bloody murder and I'm just not willing to do that. Can I do the breastmilk thing without the syringe?


----------



## mommyofboys3 (Feb 8, 2007)

it is amazing what bm can cure...and you can use it for the whole family..i put bm in my husbands eye too when he had an infection also my 2 boys have allergies really bad and it helps them in their eyes, nose and ears...good luck...


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:

I always just tilt their head back and squirt milk directly from the boob up the nose. Then I squeeze their nose shut for a second.
This is what I do as well.

Quote:

Well, the bulb syringe is not an option for us, dd will NOT let me suction her nose. I would have to have dh completely restrain her head so she couldn't move it while she screamed bloody murder and I'm just not willing to do that. Can I do the breastmilk thing without the syringe?
Yep, it'll still help. The breastmilk will soften and loosen and thick secretions, and will help her clear them out herself. Also, she'll still benefit from the antibacterial and antiviral properties of BM.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DandeCobb* 
i just wanted to share that i too had heard that about BM up the nose when congested and DS had a boogery (the offical medical term) nose at about 4 months old, but due to mommy brain, expressing BM did not occur to me so i tried to squirt it up his nose by positioning my nipple at his nostril, DH watching for a few minutes then asked me why i didn't just express into a cup and squirt in with a medicine dropper! duh! i just wanted to share that story with you all, thought you may be ablwe to get a chuckle!

I, too, have a case of mommy brain - for I did the same thing!


----------



## Floyderman (Oct 14, 2006)

I confess, I tried aiming up the nose as well - ha! Why didn't it occur to me to use a syringe?

Viv always seems to be congested - argh! When does booger season end, anyway?


----------



## krisw (Jun 8, 2006)

I found aiming it right up his nose to be easier than the dropper, once I got the hang of it, except for him trying to catch the dancing boobie in his mouth! =) He also hates the booger suckers, so I would just squirt him and let him sneeze and snuffle it out, then wipe it up.

Warm baths are also good for getting the boogers loosened up, as he'll splash himself enough to moisten things up! Then they just kinda ooze on out and I clean it up.

Of course, he also hates tissues and such, but we try to make it quick!


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

I did squirk it in baby's nose. I expressed some milk and placed a couple of drops in each nostril. It worked very well to decongest dd. She hated it though! Until she swollowed a little and was like "hmm..milk...ok".


----------

